# Fanbois + Siri = Brief Rant



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Grrrr... So now a total of 3 people who are crazy iPhone fanbois have told me how cool Siri is and that it will be soooo awesome to interact with their phone by talking to it. All three of these people scoffed when I fist nabbed and played with Google Voice Actions and Vlingo, responding that it would make them look and feel ridiculous to be talking to their phones. Now they completely deny that they ever made those comments. It's for situations like these that the backhand was invented, right?


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

EsotericPunk said:


> Grrrr... So now a total of 3 people who are crazy iPhone fanbois have told me how cool Siri is and that it will be soooo awesome to interact with their phone by talking to it. All three of these people scoffed when I fist nabbed and played with Google Voice Actions and Vlingo, responding that it would make them look and feel ridiculous to be talking to their phones. Now they completely deny that they ever made those comments. It's for situations like these that the backhand was invented, right?


Be swift with the backhand, kemosabe. Ask questions later ;]


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

It is going to be a sort fad just like facetime was/is. More or less just going to be something people show off but barely use

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Siri, restore factory defaults please.
Siri change password to.....


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

+1 to BrentBlend's comment

Now I really wish I had a friend with an iPhone 4S to try those out on


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Siri, restore factory defaults please.
> Siri change password to.....


Lol that would be sweet!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried those and Siri did not understand lol


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

> Siri, email picture folder titled "porn" to mother.
> Siri, call 911 then hang up.
> Siri, wipe all data and reboot.


Also, this is why ICS has the camera shortcut on the lockscreen; so you can quickly open the video camera and record them saying contradictory stuff. Then you do this.


----------

